# Is Elmers glue safe?



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I bought the mice a new *huge* tote for a new home xD and I want to build them some climby bits out of popcicle sticks =D I got some childs non-toxic elmers glue.

I know the mice will chew on it, but even though it says non-toxic for little humans and I've heard it's safe for little rodents but I want to make absolutely sure that it would be safe if they chewed it


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

As as I know, Elmer's , wood glue, and hot glue are all the safe glues for mice. If it is childsafe, it's usually animal safe.


----------

